
How Twitter and Facebook Now Compete with Google - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/05/15/how-twitter-and-facebook-now-compete-with-google/
======
hpvic03
The monetization method Cuban mentions seems like it could bring in some
substantial revenue for Twitter.

But how would they actually begin charging businesses for click-throughs?
Would they hire people to look through Twitter accounts and flag them as
businesses or consumers, and block businesses' access until they put in their
CC info?

